# [solved] Xorg-x11 Probleme

## senti

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem installieren von x11:

beim emrge xorg-x11 kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

```
!!! ERROR: x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1786:   Called src_compile

  mesa-progs-6.5.1.ebuild, line 68:   Called die

!!! glxinfo failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1/temp/build.log'.

```

Diese Meldung kommt auch, wenn ich andere Programme installieren möchte.

Wie kann man das beheben?

Besten dankLast edited by senti on Wed Feb 21, 2007 10:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3PO

Ist vielleicht nicht nicht die sauberste Lösung, aber so hats bei mir funktioniert:

```
# emerge -Ca x11-libs/motif-config

# emerge -Ca x11-libs/openmotif

# emerge motif-config

# emerge openmotif

# emerge -av xorg-x11
```

----------

## Ampheus

Falls das nicht hilft, wäre es gut, wenn du ein wenig mehr vom output postest. Ungefähr 30-50 Zeilen wären sehr nützlich.

Weiter oben steht nämlich meistens der eigentliche Fehler.

----------

## senti

vielen dank, hat aber nichts geholfen.

hier dann mal die letzten Zeilen:

```
Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Emerging (1 of 39) x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1 to /

 * MesaLib-6.5.1.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * MesaDemos-6.5.1.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * MesaDemos-6.5.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * MesaDemos-6.5.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * MesaDemos-6.5.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * MesaDemos-6.5.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking MesaLib-6.5.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * checking MesaDemos-6.5.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking MesaLib-6.5.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.                          1/work

>>> Unpacking MesaDemos-6.5.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.                          5.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1/work/Mesa-6.5                          .1 ...

make: the `-j' option requires a positive integral argument

Usage: make [options] [target] ...

Options:

  -b, -m                      Ignored for compatibility.

  -B, --always-make           Unconditionally make all targets.

  -C DIRECTORY, --directory=DIRECTORY

                              Change to DIRECTORY before doing anything.

  -d                          Print lots of debugging information.

  --debug[=FLAGS]             Print various types of debugging information.

  -e, --environment-overrides

                              Environment variables override makefiles.

  -f FILE, --file=FILE, --makefile=FILE

                              Read FILE as a makefile.

  -h, --help                  Print this message and exit.

  -i, --ignore-errors         Ignore errors from commands.

  -I DIRECTORY, --include-dir=DIRECTORY

                              Search DIRECTORY for included makefiles.

  -j [N], --jobs[=N]          Allow N jobs at once; infinite jobs with no arg.

  -k, --keep-going            Keep going when some targets can't be made.

  -l [N], --load-average[=N], --max-load[=N]

                              Don't start multiple jobs unless load is below N.

  -n, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon

                              Don't actually run any commands; just print them.

  -o FILE, --old-file=FILE, --assume-old=FILE

                              Consider FILE to be very old and don't remake it.

  -p, --print-data-base       Print make's internal database.

  -q, --question              Run no commands; exit status says if up to date.

  -r, --no-builtin-rules      Disable the built-in implicit rules.

  -R, --no-builtin-variables  Disable the built-in variable settings.

  -s, --silent, --quiet       Don't echo commands.

  -S, --no-keep-going, --stop

                              Turns off -k.

  -t, --touch                 Touch targets instead of remaking them.

  -v, --version               Print the version number of make and exit.

  -w, --print-directory       Print the current directory.

  --no-print-directory        Turn off -w, even if it was turned on implicitly.

  -W FILE, --what-if=FILE, --new-file=FILE, --assume-new=FILE

                              Consider FILE to be infinitely new.

  --warn-undefined-variables  Warn when an undefined variable is referenced.

This program built for i386-pc-linux-gnu

Report bugs to <bug-make@gnu.org>

!!! ERROR: x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1785:   Called src_compile

  mesa-progs-6.5.1.ebuild, line 68:   Called die

!!! glxinfo failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel                          evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5                          .1/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

Wie sieht denn deine make.conf aus?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make: the `-j' option requires a positive integral argument
> ```
> ...

 

Vielleicht hast du bei den MAKEOPTS was "unpassendes" stehen.

MfG, Stefan

----------

## Ampheus

Jep. Im Normalfall sollte dort etwas wie 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

stehen. Es handelt sich also um einen Syntaxfehler in deiner make.conf.

----------

## 3PO

Mach mal ein:

```
# gcc -v
```

und poste die Ausgabe.

----------

## senti

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Jep. Im Normalfall sollte dort etwas wie 
> 
> ```
> MAKEOPTS="-j2"
> ```
> ...

 

du hast recht, es lag daran.

es stand 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2X"
```

 darin, keine ahnung, wie ich darauf gekommen bin

DANK euch allen

----------

## Joker10

Hallo,

beim starten von xorg erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
# startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.14060

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux laptop 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Feb 17 16:45:25 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 17 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 17 22:43:11 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so: cannot handle TLS data

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Was muss ich tun, damit die Fehlermeldung weggeht?

Mfg

Peter

----------

## 3PO

 *Joker10 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> .....
> 
> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so: cannot handle TLS data
> ...

 

Bei mir hat das geholfen. (evtl. Version im Pfad anpassen.  :Wink:  )

----------

## Joker10

diese Dateien habe ich gar nicht in meinen verzeichnissen.

```
usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762 und /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762
```

ich glaube auch nicht, dass es daran liegt *soll aber nichts heißen  :Smile: *

----------

## 3PO

 *Joker10 wrote:*   

> diese Dateien habe ich gar nicht in meinen verzeichnissen.
> 
> ```
> usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762 und /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8762
> ```
> ...

 

Kann sein dass die Versionen der Dateien nicht stimmen, bei mir z.B. heisen sie:

```
/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8776
```

Last edited by 3PO on Sun Feb 18, 2007 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

```
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

Da bräuchten wir mal die /etc/X11/xorg.conf sowie Infos zur Hardware (GraKa,Monitor).

----------

## Joker10

dieser Pfad existiert schon gar nicht bei mir: 

```
/usr/lib/opengl/[color=red]nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8776[/color]
```

Hier mal meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

       #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

                Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Installiere das ganze auf einem Notebook Pentium M 1600 mit 1 GB Speicher. Als Graka ist eine S3 in meinem Gerät.

Mfg

----------

## nikaya

Kommentiere mal 

```
Load  "glx"
```

in Section "Module" aus.

Section "Screen" sollte eine  DefaultDepth beinhalten und bei dieser die gewünschten Auflösungen gelistet sein.Zum Beispiel so:

```

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

[...]

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes  "1280x1024" "1024x768"   

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## 3PO

 *Joker10 wrote:*   

> dieser Pfad existiert schon gar nicht bei mir: 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/opengl/[color=red]nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8776[/color]
> ```
> ...

 

Klar, nach Deiner xorg.conf hast Du ja auch keine nvidia-, sondern eine Intel Grafikkarte.

War ja nur so eine Idee...

----------

## franzf

 *Joker10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

Frage (nur weil ich mich nicht auskenn  :Wink:  )

Braucht eine S3 tatsächlich einen i810-Treiber?

----------

## Joker10

so, meine Xorg ist nun wie folgt abgeändert:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Diese Meldung erscheint dann:

```
# startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.32641

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux laptop 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Feb 17 16:45:25 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 17 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 18 13:00:10 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

----------

## 3PO

Bis Du sicher dass Du eine S3 eingebaut hast? Falls ja, sollte der entsprechende Eintrag in der xorg.conf so, oder so ähnlich aussehen:

```
Section "Screen"

  Identifier  "Default Screen"

  Device    "S3 Inc. ProSavage KN133 [Twister K]"

  Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

  DefaultDepth  24

  # Ein wenig Text wurde der Lesbarkeit halber übersprungen

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth   24

    Modes   "1024x768"

  EndSubSection

EndSection

```

 :Idea:  Auf jeden Fall Würde ich das useflag "s3" setzen.

----------

## nikaya

Wie es aussieht ist der i810 nicht der richtige Treiber für S3.Es könnte eher dieser sein:

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?xf86-video-s3-0.4.1

Trage mal in Deine /etc/make.conf folgendes ein oder ändere es ab falls schon ein Eintrag existiert:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="s3"
```

dann ein

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

----------

## Joker10

so, ich habe mal in meinen unterlagen nachgescahut um welche GraKa es sich handelt:

 *Quote:*   

> Grafik Intel Extreme Graphics 2

 

vielleicht hilft uns das weiter. somit müssten die treiber auch richtig sein.

----------

## nikaya

 *Joker10 wrote:*   

> so, ich habe mal in meinen unterlagen nachgescahut um welche GraKa es sich handelt:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Grafik Intel Extreme Graphics 2 
> 
> 

 

Dann trage mal in die make.conf folgendes ein:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830 i915"
```

 und emerge xorg-x11.

Dieses hier solltest Du Dir dann auch mal anschauen:

[url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_(855GM)_chipsets[/url]

Vielleicht sind da noch einige nützliche Tipps bezüglich der xorg.conf drin.

----------

## Joker10

diese seite habe ich bereits auch konsultiert aber hat nicht funktioniert.

früher funktionierte das ganze, als ich xorg-x11 installiert habe auf anhieb, diesmal aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht mehr...

----------

## nikaya

Was sagt denn lspci?

----------

## 3PO

was sagt denn:

```
# Xorg -configure
```

----------

## Joker10

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn lspci?

 

dieses:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/                          O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor                           to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor                           to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Grap                          hics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics De                          vice (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U                          SB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U                          SB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U                          SB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Co                          ntroller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (re                          v 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 0                          3)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Cont                          roller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH                          4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

01:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (re                          v 02)

01:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connec                          tion (rev 05)

01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Cont                          roller (PHY/Link)

01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139                          C+ (rev 10)

```

und dies:

```
# Xorg -configure

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux laptop 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Feb 17 16:45:25 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 17 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 18 16:39:36 2007

List of video drivers:

        ark

        tseng

        imstt

        v4l

        s3virge

        vmware

        nv

        neomagic

        i740

        i128

        siliconmotion

        dummy

        voodoo

        apm

        i810

        trident

        cirrus

        mga

        sisusb

        savage

        chips

        via

        nsc

        rendition

        glint

        tga

        s3

        cyrix

        tdfx

        sis

        fbdev

        vesa

        vga

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

Xorg is not able to detect your mouse.

Edit the file and correct the Device.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

```

Was da das Maus Problem angeht, so hab ich dies eingetragen:

```
Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
```

----------

## 3PO

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff 

 

Irgendwie mag er den Treiber nicht.

Ich würde mal folgendes vorschlagen:

```
# modprobe i810
```

dann in /etc/make.conf unter USE= den Treiber eintragen, also i810

Als nächstes:

```
# emerge xorg-x11
```

dann nochmal testen mit:

```
# Xorg -configure
```

 :Very Happy:  Vieleicht gehts ja dann...

----------

## firefly

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff  
> 
> Irgendwie mag er den Treiber nicht.
> 
> Ich würde mal folgendes vorschlagen:
> ...

 

nicht USE sondern VIDEO_CARDS  :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

 *Quote:*   

> nicht USE sondern VIDEO_CARDS 

 

Natürlich auch in USE, damit er gleich mitkompiliert wird   :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Google liefert ein paar Treffer mit diesem Fehler (I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff) und leider hat niemand eine Lösung geliefert,außer einer --> und der hat eine Neuinstallation gemacht.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## 3PO

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Google liefert ein paar Treffer mit diesem Fehler (I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff) und leider hat niemand eine Lösung geliefert,außer einer --> und der hat eine Neuinstallation gemacht. 

 

Hast Du meinen Lösungsvorschlag schon getestet?

----------

## franzf

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   nicht USE sondern VIDEO_CARDS  
> 
> Natürlich auch in USE, damit er gleich mitkompiliert wird  

 

Es gibt kein USE-Flag namens i810! Definitiv! Kannst dir ja mal ein emerge -pvt xorg-server anschauen.

Als USE ist nur verfügbar video_card_i810, Und das wird über den Eintrag VIDEO_CARDS in der make.conf gesetzt. Ein ändern dieser Variable zieht eine Änderung der Use-Flags nach sich und kompiliert somit bei einem emerge -uDN world den entsprechenden Treiber + xorg-server neu. Punkt.

 :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt kein USE-Flag namens i810! Definitiv! Kannst dir ja mal ein emerge -pvt xorg-server anschauen. 
> 
> Als USE ist nur verfügbar video_card_i810, Und das wird über den Eintrag VIDEO_CARDS in der make.conf gesetzt. Ein ändern dieser Variable zieht eine Änderung der Use-Flags nach sich und kompiliert somit bei einem emerge -uDN world den entsprechenden Treiber + xorg-server neu. Punkt. 
> 
> 

 

Bei mir gibt es ein useflag namens i810, komisch oder?

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge -pvt xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4 [1.2.0] USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -aiglx% -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

vdr01 ~ #

```

----------

## firefly

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Es gibt kein USE-Flag namens i810! Definitiv! Kannst dir ja mal ein emerge -pvt xorg-server anschauen. 
> 
> Als USE ist nur verfügbar video_card_i810, Und das wird über den Eintrag VIDEO_CARDS in der make.conf gesetzt. Ein ändern dieser Variable zieht eine Änderung der Use-Flags nach sich und kompiliert somit bei einem emerge -uDN world den entsprechenden Treiber + xorg-server neu. Punkt. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Schau dir die ausgabe nochmals genau an dein sogennantes useflag i810 ist im String von der variable VIDEO_CARDS in der ausgabe enthalten  :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

 *Quote:*   

> Schau dir die ausgabe nochmals genau an dein sogennantes useflag i810 ist im String von der variable VIDEO_CARDS in der ausgabe enthalten 

 

 Oohps -hast natürlich Recht, habe ich total übersehen, --> sorry.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Joker10

so, habe nun mal alles komplett neu gemacht und was ist?

keine veränderungen, gleiche meldungen kommen wieder, ich dreh noch am rad  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

Schau dir mal folgendes Howto an, da geht es um den Graphic-chip, der bei dir vorhanden ist:

[url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_(855GM)_chipsets[/url]

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was useflag i810 betrifft, kamm die Antwort schon auf Seite 1.

```

Dann trage mal in die make.conf folgendes ein:

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830 i915"
```

Und wenn der Treiber nicht funktioniert, würde ich immer erst einmal den Vesa Treiber benutzen.

----------

## Joker10

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Was useflag i810 betrifft, kamm die Antwort schon auf Seite 1.
> 
> ```
> 
> Dann trage mal in die make.conf folgendes ein:
> ...

 

hab ich doch schon alles versucht und die genanten seiten habe ich auch schondurchstöbert!

vielleicht hilft meine make.conf noch etwas:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built$

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde X i810 dvd alsa cdr"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830 i915"

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Bei den Inteltreibern hat sich in den letzten Monaten viel getan. Vielleicht probierste mal ne neuere Version von X:

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```
media-libs/mesa

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-libs/libdrm

x11-libs/libXfont
```

und dann

emerge --oneshot xorg-server

----------

## nikaya

```
CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Wie kommst Du denn zu dem CHOST?Alles andere als CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" ist nicht realistisch.

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"
```

Pentium M ist hundertprozentig ein i686 (wie fast alle Prozessoren der letzten 7-8 Jahre).Das würde ich auf jeden Fall ändern um zukünftigen Schwierigkeiten vorzubeugen.

ACHTUNG:Einfach den Eintrag in der make.conf ändern bringt nichts.Wie Du am besten vorgehst steht hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

Ob es direkt etwas mit dem aktuellen Problem zu tun hat weiß ich nicht,ich vermute mal eher nicht.

P.S.:USE="i810" ist,wie schon erwähnt,kein USE-Flag und kann daher raus.

----------

## Joker10

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"
> ```
> ...

 

in dem HOWTO steht, dass man die CHOST auf keine Fall ändern soll, daher hab ich da auch nchts geändert

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> P.S.:USE="i810" ist,wie schon erwähnt,kein USE-Flag und kann daher raus.

 

werde ich rausnehmen

 *Quote:*   

> Mr. Anderson

 

werde ich heute abend gleich mal versuchen

----------

## nikaya

 *Joker10 wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"
> ```
> ...

 

Der CHOST sollte eigentlich schon bei der Installation richtig angegeben werden,bzw. voreingestellt sein in der Stage3.

Ich würde es trotzdem ändern,dafür ist das HOWTO erstellt worden.  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast Du das ganze schon mal mit dem vesa Treiber probiert? Es gibt da m.E. zwei Treiber (u.a.) diesen, die funktionieren als minimal Lösung eigentlich immer.

Zur Not mal eine Knoppix live cd booten und prüfen, welcher Treiber geladen wird und die xorg.conf rüberziehen.

----------

## Joker10

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hast Du das ganze schon mal mit dem vesa Treiber probiert? Es gibt da m.E. zwei Treiber (u.a.) diesen, die funktionieren als minimal Lösung eigentlich immer.
> 
> Zur Not mal eine Knoppix live cd booten und prüfen, welcher Treiber geladen wird und die xorg.conf rüberziehen.

 

ja, habe das mit den vesa treibern und auch den normalen VGA treibern versucht, alles bisher ohne erfolg.

 *Quote:*   

> Der CHOST sollte eigentlich schon bei der Installation richtig angegeben werden,bzw. voreingestellt sein in der Stage3. 

 

Zitat aus dem HOWTO: 

```
CHOST

Die CHOST Variable deklariert den Zielerstellungs-Host für Ihr System. Diese Variable sollte schon auf den korrekten Wert gesetzt sein. [color=red]Verändern Sie diese nicht[/color], denn es kann Ihr System immens beschädigen. 
```

aus diesem grund hab ich da nix verstellt

----------

## nikaya

[quote="Joker10"] *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Der CHOST sollte eigentlich schon bei der Installation richtig angegeben werden,bzw. voreingestellt sein in der Stage3.  
> 
> Zitat aus dem HOWTO: 
> ...

 

Dann hast Du die falsche Stage3 genommen.

----------

## Joker10

soar, habe jetzt noch einmal alles neu gemacht (mit der richtigen stage) aber wieder habe ich diesen Fehler:

Hier habe ich mal alles aufgelistet, was nun aktuell ist:

meine make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built$

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.infor$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde X dvd alsa cdr"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830 i915"

```

Meine xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

das ist die XF86Config, welche mit Knoppix erstellt wurde, da funktionierte alles.

habe diese dann auf Laptop kopiert und umbenannt aber da gibt es nur fehler von wegen Screen-Probleme, Keyboard etc etc...

```
Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"

# Additional fonts: Locale, Gimp, TTF...

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

#        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi"

#        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi"

# True type and type1 fonts are also handled via xftlib, see /etc/X11/XftConfig!

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/western"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/defoma/CID"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/defoma/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "Keyboard"

   Protocol    "Standard"

   AutoRepeat  500 5

   LeftAlt        Meta

   RightAlt        Meta

   ScrollLock      Compose

   RightCtl        Control

# This is just the default keymap for X.

# May be changed with the KDE international keyboard tool.

   XkbModel    "pc105"

   XkbLayout "de"

   XkbVariant  "nodeadkeys"

#   XkbOptions  "ctrl:swapcaps"

#   XkbKeycodes     "xfree86"

#   XkbTypes        "default"

#   XkbCompat       "default"

#   XkbSymbols      "us(pc101)"

#   XkbGeometry     "pc"

#   XkbRules        "xfree86"

#   XkbModel        "pc101"

#   XkbLayout "de"

EndSection

Section "Pointer"

    Protocol    "IMPS/2"

    Device      "/dev/mouse"

    Emulate3Buttons

    Emulate3Timeout    70

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

#   HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0 # Warning: This may fry very old Monitors

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 62.0 # Extreme conservative. Will flicker. TFT default.

   #  Default modes distilled from

   #      "VESA and Industry Standards and Guide for Computer Display Monitor

   #       Timing", version 1.0, revision 0.8, adopted September 17, 1998.

   #  $XFree86: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/etc/vesamodes,v 1.4 1999/11/18 16:52:17 tsi Exp $

   # 640x350 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "640x350"    31.5  640  672  736  832    350  382  385  445 +hsync -vsync

   # 640x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "640x400"    31.5  640  672  736  832    400  401  404  445 -hsync +vsync

   # 720x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "720x400"    35.5  720  756  828  936    400  401  404  446 -hsync +vsync

   # 640x480 @ 60Hz (Industry standard) hsync: 31.5kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    25.2  640  656  752  800    480  490  492  525 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  664  704  832    480  489  491  520 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.5kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  656  720  840    480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 43.3kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    36.0  640  696  752  832    480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

   # 800x600 @ 56Hz (VESA) hsync: 35.2kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    36.0  800  824  896 1024    600  601  603  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    40.0  800  840  968 1056    600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.1kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    50.0  800  856  976 1040    600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 46.9kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    49.5  800  816  896 1056    600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 53.7kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    56.3  800  832  896 1048    600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768i @ 43Hz (industry standard) hsync: 35.5kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264    768  768  776  817 +hsync +vsync Interlace

   # 1024x768 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.4kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 56.5kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312    768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 68.7kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376    768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 67.5kHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600    864  865  868  900 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  108.0 1280 1376 1488 1800    960  961  964 1000 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 85.9kHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728    960  961  964 1011 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 64.0kHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 80.0kHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 91.1kHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728   1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 75.0kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 65Hz (VESA) hsync: 81.3kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 175.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 87.5kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 189.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 93.8kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 229.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1792x1344 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 83.6kHz

   ModeLine "1792x1344" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448   1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync

   # 1792x1344 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

   ModeLine "1792x1344" 261.0 1792 1888 2104 2456   1344 1345 1348 1417 -hsync +vsync

   # 1856x1392 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 86.3kHz

   ModeLine "1856x1392" 218.3 1856 1952 2176 2528   1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync

   # 1856x1392 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

   ModeLine "1856x1392" 288.0 1856 1984 2208 2560   1392 1393 1396 1500 -hsync +vsync

   # 1920x1440 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 90.0kHz

   ModeLine "1920x1440" 234.0 1920 2048 2256 2600   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

   # 1920x1440 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

   ModeLine "1920x1440" 297.0 1920 2064 2288 2640   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

   # Additional modelines

   ModeLine "1800x1440"  230    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   ModeLine "1800x1440"  250    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   # Extended modelines with GTF timings

   # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

   ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

   # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

   ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier    "My Video Card"

    VendorName    "Unknown"

    BoardName     "Unknown"

#     TextClockFreq  22.175

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier    "fbdev"

  VendorName    "Unknown"

  BoardName     "Unknown"

EndSection

# Standard Server

Section "Screen"

    Driver      "svga"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    Subsection  "Display"

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# Accel. Server(s)

Section "Screen"

    Driver      "accel"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    Subsection  "Display"

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# Fallback

Section "Screen"

    Driver      "vga16"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    Subsection  "Display"

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"  

  Driver        "fbdev"

  Device        "fbdev"

  Monitor       "Monitor0"

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth       32

    Modes       "default" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth       24

    Modes       "default" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth       16

    Modes       "default" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth       15

    Modes       "default" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth       8

    Modes       "default" 

  EndSubSection

EndSection

```

LSPCI bringt folgendes:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

01:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

01:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

XORG -configure:

```
# Xorg -configure

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux laptop 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Feb 19 22:25:40 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 19 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 20 00:45:07 2007

List of video drivers:

        ark

        tseng

        imstt

        v4l

        s3virge

        vmware

        nv

        neomagic

        i740

        i128

        siliconmotion

        dummy

        voodoo

        apm

        i810

        trident

        cirrus

        mga

        sisusb

        savage

        chips

        via

        nsc

        rendition

        glint

        tga

        s3

        cyrix

        tdfx

        sis

        fbdev

        vesa

        vga

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

Xorg is not able to detect your mouse.

Edit the file and correct the Device.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

```

Maus habe ich geändet...

startx bringt dann diese Error (ich verzweifle noch)

```

# startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.25581

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux laptop 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Feb 19 22:25:                                              40 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 20 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 20 01:07:59 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Soar, alle Tips/Tricks der letzten Seite habeich verfolgt, alle ergbnislos *heul*

Jemand noch Tips?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Also ich hab den Eindruck, dass es nicht an X liegt. Hast Du Deinen Kernel selbst gebaut oder mit genkernel? Vielleicht fehlt da was. Die Intel-GraKas hängen doch immer noch mehr oder weniger am Realmode und dem BIOS (was sich hoffentlich bitte, bitte mit X11R7.3 so weit in Wohlgefallen auflöst, dass man damit als Anwender nicht mehr in Kontakt kommt).

Post bitte mal die Kernel-Config (zumindest beim selbst kompilierten: /usr/src/linux/.config), falls vorhanden.

----------

## a.forlorn

Oder ganz anders, ich hab schon i855 chipsets gesehen, wo auf dem embedded chip laut und deutlich RageXL stand, jedoch unter Windows sich nur ein spezieller Treiber mit i855 Bezeichnung installieren liess. Unter linux... schon mal mit "radeon" probiert?

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

die Maus hast du schonmal in der Datei /root/xorg.conf.new angepasst?

Und wie dir empfohlen wird, hast du auch schon: 

```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

 ausgeführt, oder?

----------

## Joker10

 *Quote:*   

> die Maus hast du schonmal in der Datei /root/xorg.conf.new angepasst?

 

ja, dort ist das ebenfalls geändert

 *Quote:*   

> Und wie dir empfohlen wird, hast du auch schon: 
> 
> ```
> X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
> ```
> ...

 

ja, ebenfalls gemacht, da kommt diese meldung:

```
 X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux laptop 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Feb 19 22:25:40 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 20 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 20 12:32:51 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

 *Quote:*   

> Unter linux... schon mal mit "radeon" probiert?

 

nein, wüsste nicht was das bringen würde

und ich habe 

```
genkernel all 
```

verwendet

----------

## nikaya

Was sagt denn

```
less /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.20-gentoo | grep I810
```

wobei die Kernelbezeichnung natürlich Deiner entsprechen muß.

----------

## Joker10

less /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 | grep I810

zeigt:

```
# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=y

# CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF is not set
```

----------

## nikaya

Hmmh,bei mir sieht es so aus (auch Genkernel):

```
john_doe # less /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 | grep I810

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

```

Ich habe zwar keinen i810,das ist Genkernel aber egal.Ich würde mal alles mit I810 im Kernel aktivieren und schauen ob sich was tut.

----------

## Joker10

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Hmmh,bei mir sieht es so aus (auch Genkernel):
> 
> ```
> john_doe # less /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 | grep I810
> 
> ...

 

das habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch schon verscuht aber brachte keinerlei besserung  :Sad: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

was sagt denn

```
grep VM86 /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

```
grep CONFIG_DRM_I /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

```
grep AGP_INTEL /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

----------

## Joker10

grep VM86 /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```
# CONFIG_VM86 is not set
```

grep CONFIG_DRM_I /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

nüx

grep AGP_INTEL /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```
CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y
```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Joker10 wrote:*   

> grep VM86 /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_VM86 is not set
> ```
> ...

 

Das muss gesetzt sein. Beim 2.6.19 muss in der Kernelkonfiguration das aktiviert sein:

```
General setup --->

[*] Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)  --->
```

Was in dem Untermenü noch weiter zur Auswahl steht, sollte nicht so wichtig sein.

Und dann, worum es eigentlich geht:

```
Processor type and features  --->

[*] Enable VM86 support (NEW)

```

 *Quote:*   

> grep CONFIG_DRM_I /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> 
> nüx

 

Tatsache. Das heißt inzwischen nur noch DRM_I... ohne CONFIG_ vorne dran.

Kommt davon, wenn man die Kernel-Config über lange Zeit immer wieder mit make oldconfig weiterträgt. ^^

sollte auf jeden Fall zu finden sein unter:

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Character devices

    -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

 *Quote:*   

> grep AGP_INTEL /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist gut so.

----------

## Joker10

habe die Änderungen vorgenommen und so schauts aus:

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> was sagt denn

 

```
grep VM86 /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

CONFIG_VM86=y

```
grep CONFIG_DRM_I /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

```
grep AGP_INTEL /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

 *Quote:*   

> Aber startx funzt immer noch nicht
> 
> Processor type and features  --->
> 
> [*] Enable VM86 support (NEW) ***bei mir steht hier kein NEW, ist das schlimm?*** 

 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Joker10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep CONFIG_DRM_I /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> ```
> ...

 

Also wenn du eine Intel Grafikkarte hast und auch DRI machen willst, dann MUSST du mindestens eine dieser Optionen zumindest auf "m" gesetzt haben!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Joker10 wrote:*   

> habe die Änderungen vorgenommen und so schauts aus:
> 
> ```
> grep CONFIG_DRM_I /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> ```
> ...

 

Dann ist das noch nicht gesetzt. Setz mal

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Character devices

     ...

     [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

     ...

     <*> Intel I810

     <M> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

       <M> i830 driver 

       <M> i915 driver
```

(Danach natürlich Kernel und Module neu kompilieren und installieren)

 *Quote:*   

> Aber startx funzt immer noch nicht

 

Immer noch dieselbe Fehlermeldung?

 *Quote:*   

> Processor type and features  --->
> 
> [*] Enable VM86 support (NEW) ***bei mir steht hier kein NEW, ist das schlimm?*** 

 

Ich weiß nicht genau, wann NEW dazugeschrieben wird und wann nicht: Ich denke, es ist eher harmlos.

----------

## Joker10

 *Quote:*   

>  <M> i830 driver
> 
>        <M> i915 driver

 

das hat mich einen ganzen schritt weiter gebracht!

startx funktionierte nun und ich hatte 3 xterms und 1 uhr auf bildschirm, juchuuuu

mich wundert, dass diese treiber nicht automatisch integriert wurden, habe das ganze vor nem halben jahr auf dem gleichen rechner durchgeführt und da hatte alles wunderbar auf anhieb funktioniert

tausend dank an euch allen für eure geduld und hilfe, werde mich hoffentlich bald revangieren   :Embarassed: 

*allen ne flasche kölsch spendier*

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Sehr schön.  :Smile: 

Vor nem halben Jahr hat es funktioniert? Nunja, der Kernel hat sich seither halt verändert.  Vielleicht schaust Du mal auf https://bugs.gentoo.org/ ob der Fehler bekannt ist, dass genkernel kein passendes Modul reinzieht und schreibst ggf. einen Bug Report.

So könntest Du der ganzen Community einen Dienst erweisen  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Falls alles zu Deiner Zufriedenheit funktioniert setze das Thema bitte auf [solved].

Danke.

----------

## Joker10

[solved]

werde ich machen und ggf den bugreport nutzen, erstmal schauen, ob da schon vorhanden ist

----------

